# control remoto



## gonza_2996 (Abr 6, 2007)

quisiera saber si alguien me puede dar el circuito mas sensillo posible de un control remoto.es para un motor de 12v y es para que vaya para un solo lado.
busque en la web pero solamente encontre cosas que no me servian.
gracias


----------



## MaMu (Abr 7, 2007)

Que tipo de control remoto? IR - RF ? Para que distancia estimada ?

Saludos


----------



## niten (Abr 7, 2007)

estaria bien un control de IR de unos 3 metros, como de televisión


----------



## gonza_2996 (Abr 7, 2007)

un ir de 2,3,4 metros


----------



## martinlopez (Abr 7, 2007)

Interesante, con un diodo receptor se debe hacer, onda los q tienen los mouse para moverse, no??

Igual no se hacerlo pero seria interesante saber como


----------



## gonza_2996 (Abr 10, 2007)

yo tambien queria hacer uno con diodo del mouse pero tampoco se como hacerlo si alguien sabe que me habise


----------

